
Beijing will have its revenge on Hong Kong - Gosper
https://www.ft.com/content/12119746-e67d-11e9-b112-9624ec9edc59
======
Gosper
Readable version, sans paywall:
[https://archive.is/eosgd](https://archive.is/eosgd)

I was particularly struck by a claim tucked in the final paragragh that "One
senior police official says privately that as many as a quarter of his
officers are joining peaceful protests in their spare time."

